# Grinding teeth while asleep?



## Mgauthier725 (Mar 30, 2014)

When my hedgehog sleeps on me she sometimes wakes with a grinding teeth sound. It doesn't sound like she's upset and she's completely relaxed. Someone else recently said it sounds like she's chewing on kibbles which is exactly what it sounds like. She's only about two months old so I don't know if she's growing or why she does it. Does anyone know? She only does it when she's on you sleeping and she's completely comfortable with me she doesn't bite me or do anything to hurt me.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig does that, too. Sometimes animals will do that out of anxiety, but sometimes they'll do it with any strong "emotion." Like Pig will grind his teeth and happily chirp at the same time, and he does it in his sleep as well. Nothing you can really do about it except keep an eye out for broken teeth (which isn't too likely, but just to be safe).


----------



## Mgauthier725 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think maybe it's a comfort happy thing for her. She'll do it at the same time she licks her lips like if I'm moving my arm or when she starts to curl into sleep mode.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

our Penny does exactly the same thing!


----------

